# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017



## Zanderstipper

Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wann: 4.3.
Methode/Köder: Blech & Fliege
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Bewölkt/ablandiger Wind/Luft 9 °C, Wasser 5 °C glasklar
Anzahl der Fische: 2
Größen: 54 & 48 cm
Besonderheiten: Das erste mal auch mit der Fliege an der Küste und gleich eine schöne 48 cm Steelhead gefangen! Die Meerforelle hat den Blinker genommen.


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Dickes Petri #6


----------



## eagle-ray

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Petri und Danke für das schöne Foto.


----------



## Colli_HB

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Petri Zanderstipper! Bei mir hatte es letztes Jahr auch im ersten Anlauf mit der Fliege geklappt. Seit dem ist es eher mau :q


----------



## Köppi67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Sehr schönes Foto. Wär jetzt auch gern an der Küste ....


----------



## Ikan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Heute zwischen 10 und 12 Uhr in der Lübecker Bucht 2x Silber (45 und 55cm). Beide waren voller Sandaale. Leichter Wind aus W und leicht angetrübtes Wasser - perfekt! Ich hatte sonst noch ein paar Anfasser, einen Aussteiger und habe einige Fische steigen sehen. Ein sehr guter Tag!


----------



## Skott

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Ein digges *PETRI  *#6den Fängern und *DANKE :l *für die Bilder!


----------



## hendry

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Schöne Fische, dickes Petri! #6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Wo: E-Bucht
Wann: 5.3.
Methode/Köder: Blech & Fliege
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Bewölkt, teilweise Nieselregen
       /schräg auflandiger Wind 4bf /Luft 6 °C, Wasser 4 °C leicht
        trübe
Anzahl der Fische: 1,5
Größen: untermaßig und maßig
Besonderheiten: Gegen 13:30 Uhr am Wasser. Nach einer Stunde kurz vor der Rutenspitze Kontakt. Die Kleine schüttelte sich wie wild. Da die Kleine augenscheinlich unter 45cm war, wollte ich eine Handlandung tätigen. Fand die süße nicht so toll undverabschiedete  sich kurz vorher. Nach einer weiteren Stunde, Schöne Welle schräg von vorne, etwa 15m vor mir wieder einen Biß. Drei Sprümge und die Keschermaschen umschlossen die silberne Schönheit. :m
Klar über dem Mindestmaß, durfte die süße mich nach Hause begleiten. Beide Fische auf dem abgebildeten Blinker.

TL
Rolf #h


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Petri Rolf!!!

Wiedermal auf den guten alten snaps#6

Ikan und Zanderstipper- natürlich auch ein Petri an euch zwei.


----------



## eagle-ray

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Petri Rolf !
Den Snaps (in unterschiedlichen Farben) fische ich auch am liebsten. Ich sehe Dein PB Meerforelle hat 84 cm (Respekt). Hast Du die an der deutschen oder an der dänischen Küste (Bornholm) gefangen ?


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*



eagle-ray schrieb:


> Petri Rolf !
> Den Snaps (in unterschiedlichen Farben) fische ich auch am liebsten. Ich sehe Dein PB Meerforelle hat 84 cm (Respekt). Hast Du die an der deutschen oder an der dänischen Küste (Bornholm) gefangen ?



Im Jahre 2000 im Spätherbst Anfang November (damals Schonzeit bis 31.10.) Nähe Boltenhagen.
Hatte im Frühjahr 2000 ein ähnliches Kaliber verloren, wegen zu kleinem "Klappkescher". 
Hatte im Sommer mir dann einen großen Watkescher gekauf. Es ist der selbe wie auf meinem letzten Post.  Der hat es gebracht. #6
Größter Fisch damit ein Hecht aus der Elbe von 105cm. #6
Die Mefo hatte ich damals auf einen Hansen Flash rot/schwarz 26gr. #6


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Petri allen Fängern#6
Es ist doch immer wieder motivierend ein paar schöne Silberlinge zu sehen. Morgen soll es dann bei mir auch mal wieder losgehen.


----------



## Colli_HB

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Petri Rolf,

ich war gestern auch wieder in Ostholstein unterwegs.

Morgens einen Biss auf Spöket. Bis Mittag ging dann nix mehr.
Ich hatte es noch 2 Std. mit der Fusselpeitsche probiert aber nix. Nach dem Mittag habe ich dann auf Sbiro umgebaut. Als dann die Sonne raus kam, konnte ich 3 Grönländer bis ca. 40 cm verhaften. Einen richtig schönen Biss habe ich leider nicht verwerten können.. Schöner Tag an der Küste!


----------



## Ikan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Ich war gestern bei relativ viel Wind nochmal los in McPomm. Wind kam aus NNW und brachte relativ große Wellen und trübes Wasser. So war das Angeln eher anstrengend und Fische habe ich nicht gefunden. Am frühen Nachmittag suchte ich mir eine etwas geschützte Stelle. Hier waren die Wellen einigermaßen ok und das Wasser viel klarer. Als sich dann noch die Sonne zeigte kam plötzlich ein heftiger Biss auf meinen Sandaal Inliner. Zum Vorschein kam ein wunderschöner blitzeblanker Fisch so um die 60. Ich konnte den Fisch landen und stellte mit großem Erstaunen fest, das der Fisch eine Markierung vom Geomar unter der Rückenflosse trug. Ich löste also schnell den Haken und entließ die Schönheit wieder in ihr Element. Ist schon ein komisches Gefühl einen Fisch mit ner email Adresse zu fangen.


----------



## Nuesse

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1...-gestartet-ihre-unterstuetzung-wird-benoetigt


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Trotzdem Petri!

Stichwort Mefo- Forschung- habt ihr was von einer Mefo-Krankheit 

gehört die in der Ostsee wüten soll?

Wäre ja nicht so ne tolle Nachricht|uhoh:


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Ja,
es betrifft vor allem die untermaßigen Fische wird allgemein
Stellnetz in Ufernähe genannt (Ironie aus )


----------



## henry73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Heute hat es nach endlos scheinender Durststrecke > wo ich schönes Silber immer nur bei Kollegen bewundern durfte > endlich geklappt. Das war nicht der Fisch der tausend Würfe, eher der gefühlten zwanzigtausend. Was solls, es waren auch so stets schöne, spannende und manchmal auch lehrreiche Stunden am Wasser.
1 x Biß
1 x 67 cm blitzeblankes Silber
Ab heute darf ich mich wieder Meerforellen-Angler nennen… |supergri

  Gruß & Petri Heil!


  Henry


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Die erste ist und bleibt immer die schönste auch wenn sie wie bei Dir etwas schlank ist........freu Dich:vik:


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Sauber. Petri. Nix schlank. Bist nur neidisch. 
Nur weiter so 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

blitzblank

...absteiger !

wo bleiben meine manieren...mega dickes petri heil zum  blitzeblanke fettfisch ( nicht, dass mir noch neid unterstellt wird)


----------



## Ikan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*



Nuesse schrieb:


> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1...-gestartet-ihre-unterstuetzung-wird-benoetigt





Danke für den Link, eine Mail ans Geomar ging schon raus...


----------



## henry73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Heute noch mal mit 3 Kollegen zusammen los gewesen... es gab bei guten Bedingungen reichlich Kontakte, Fehlbisse und Aussteiger. Am Ende sind es 3 kleine Mefos geworden > alle so um die 40cm die umgehend zurückgesetzt wurden. Sehr kurzweilige Angelei; die besseren Exemplare konnten heute die Runde zu ihren Gunsten entscheiden.

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Hallo Leute !
 Super weiter so,ich habe seit Tagen nichts.
 Null...bin in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs....
 ..nichts auf Holz ,Blech, oder fly....nicht mein Jahr


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

@ Henry  Diesen kleinen Kameraden haste vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## henry73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Hast recht... gut das wir ein Kescher mit hatten 

Gruß Henry


----------



## knaacki2000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Wann: 12.03.
Wo: Dazendorf
Was: 1 kleine Meefo....darf weiter wachsen auf Spöket, 1 kleine Meefo verloren im Drill und 2 Nachläufer - davon eine bis vor die Füße und mit ca. 60+ kein schlechter Fisch....

Mal sehen, was das nächste Wochenende bringt.....


----------



## Leif-Jesper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

|wavey:
Ich weiß, dass dies eigentlich woanders hingehört, da es jedoch im Unterforum für meinen Postleitzahlbereich keine Einträge gibt und es mir momentan speziell um Meerforellen geht, versuche ich es hier einmal.

Ich komme aus Neumünster und würde dieses Jahr gern verstärkt mein Glück auf Meerforelle versuchen.
Leider fehlt mir jedoch eine Möglichkeit an die Ostsee zu kommen.
Daher suche ich auf diesem Weg jemanden aus meiner Umgebung, der bereit wäre mich mal mit ans Wasser zu nehmen.
Notwendiges Gerät und Know How meinerseits sind vorhanden, ich suche also keinen kostenlosen Guide, einem geselligen fischen bin ich jedoch nicht abgeneigt #6


----------



## Matthias-HH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Nach langer Durststrecke gestern endlich mal wieder den Tag versilbert, 52cm #:. War auf Fehmarn, hatte davor schon einen Nachläufer bis fast auf den Strand, auf einen kleinen Boss-Blinker in grün weiß. Hab dann später den guten alten Hansen Flash drangehängt, bereits nach wenigen Würfen folgte die Mefo dem Blinker, was ich gut sehen konnte, da ich etwas erhöht auf einem Stein im Wasser stand. Hab den Köder dann 2x durchsacken lassen, beim zweiten Mal schnappte sie dann zu . Ist schon geil so einen Biss direkt vor den Füßen mit anzusehen. Hab dann später den Strand gewechselt und die Dämmerung noch mitgenommen, hatte dort noch eine kleine Mefo kurz am Haken. Viele Grüße Matthias |wavey:


----------



## Köppi67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Schöner Fang, super Dämmerungsfoto.
Petri !


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Petri den Fängern der letzten Tage #6 .
Auffällig, dass viele Grönis gefangen werden. Konnte auch ein paar verhaften.

Nebenbei möchte ich gern hier anmerken und ich denke das ist im Sinne der meisten, vernünftigen Meerforellenjäger, dass man seinen Müll doch nicht einfach liegen läßt.
Das unten gezeigte Sehnenknäuel von einem Ostholsteinischen Anglerparkplatz erkennt der Müllfrevler vielleicht wieder.
Junge, Junge, Junge, gerade von einem Angler sollte man doch meinen, dass er naturverbunden ist und alles dafür tut unsere Umwelt zu erhalten.
DU hast es nicht begriffen und sollte Petrus irgendeinen Einfluß auf Deine Wiedergeburt haben, sollst Du als Rotauge in einem Hechtgewässer wieder auf die Welt kommen.
Du solltest Dich was schämen !!!


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Ich hasse so etwas! Wo ist das sch... Problem seinen Müll mit zu nehmen, habe ich noch nie verstanden!

Vorletztes Jahr war ich am Markelsdorfer Huk zum Brandungsangeln. Dort hat tatsächlich jemand sein Brandungszelt mit 3Müllsäcken einfach stehen lassen!
Gande so jemandem Gott, wenn ich den erwische!

On Topic:
Bin ab dem 25.03 für eine Woche auf der Sonnen-Insel. Bin gespannt was geht....


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*



Ikan schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei relativ viel Wind nochmal los in McPomm. Wind kam aus NNW und brachte relativ große Wellen und trübes Wasser. So war das Angeln eher anstrengend und Fische habe ich nicht gefunden. Am frühen Nachmittag suchte ich mir eine etwas geschützte Stelle. Hier waren die Wellen einigermaßen ok und das Wasser viel klarer. Als sich dann noch die Sonne zeigte kam plötzlich ein heftiger Biss auf meinen Sandaal Inliner. *Zum Vorschein kam ein wunderschöner blitzeblanker Fisch so um die 60.* Ich konnte den Fisch landen und stellte mit großem Erstaunen fest, das der Fisch eine Markierung vom Geomar unter der Rückenflosse trug. Ich löste also schnell den Haken und entließ die Schönheit wieder in ihr Element. Ist schon ein komisches Gefühl einen Fisch mit ner email Adresse zu fangen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 254548
> Anhang anzeigen 254549
> Anhang anzeigen 254549




ähm...???|kopfkrat


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*



observer schrieb:


> ähm...???|kopfkrat


Ich sehe da auch eher einen dünnen Schlauch (Absteiger). Aber sicher keinen blitzeblanken Fisch. Ist keine Kritik er hat ihn ja auch released nur soll nicht jeder Einsteiger denken so sieht ein guter blanker Fisch aus.


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

|bigeyes Ist das denn sooo wichtig zwei Seiten später darauf rumzureiten ? 

Ich finde es gut, dass Du Ikan, das hier gemeldet hast. So achtet man vielleicht genauer auf so eine Markierung.
Petri zum Fisch und schön, dass Du sie wieder zurück gesetzt hast.
Soll ja noch groß und stark werden.


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

gestern 15.03

in der hohwachter bucht 1 45er, 1 ca. 40er, 1 ca. 38er
2 weitere im drill verloren
die 45er durfte mit kommen, der rest schwimmt wieder im meer.
war ein anstrengender tag bei dem wind, hat sich aber gelohnt.#:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Ein paar Bilder von Samstag 11.03. 
Schwimmen alle wieder. :m
4 Bisse, drei bekommen. Der Aussteiger kam auf die Springerfliege. #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Und noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Skott

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

PETRI & DANKE für Bericht und  Bilder!!#6


----------



## astratrinker

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*



Rhöde schrieb:


> |bigeyes Ist das denn sooo wichtig zwei Seiten später darauf rumzureiten ?
> 
> Ich finde es gut, dass Du Ikan, das hier gemeldet hast. So achtet man vielleicht genauer auf so eine Markierung.
> Petri zum Fisch und schön, dass Du sie wieder zurück gesetzt hast.
> Soll ja noch groß und stark werden.




Soll/darf man die makierten Fische denn jetzt entnehmen oder besser wieder rein damit?


----------



## Cocu

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Ich interpretiere die verlinkten Seite so: Darf geschlachtet werden, wenn alle sonstigen Schonbedingungen eingehalten wurden, sollte nur möglichst vorher (noch nicht ausgenommen/geschlachtet) gewogen/vermessen werden.


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Petri Mefohunter

@astratrinker
Ich interpretiere das so, dass die Markierung eine Nummer beinhaltet und diese gemeldet werden sollte.
In diesem Fall so einen abgehalfterten Fisch zu verwerten macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Hätte ich wieder schwimmen lassen, da nicht sinnvoll verwertbar.


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

heute wieder hohwachter bucht
1 ca. 40er schwimmt wieder
1 anfasser


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

ähnlich sah es bei mir auch aus , 
beim ersten wurf nahm die süsse das blech und stieg gleich danach wieder aus, 
zum schluß gab`s noch eine untermaßige!
bei den bedingungen hatten wir das gefühl, dass da mehr gehen müßte.|rolleyes
allen erfolgreichen fängern ein fettes petri


----------



## FischFan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

ja gestern auch den ganzen tag im wind an der förde verbracht und nur eine untermassige auf blech gegen abend..|gr:


----------



## henry73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Heute bei den windigen Bedingungen einen der wenigen ruhigeren Bereiche aufgesucht. Der Angel-Nachbar hatte in recht kurzer Zeit 3 kleinere Grönis um die 40, die gleich wieder zurück gingen sowie 2 Fehlbisse. Ich stand 25m weiter und hatte nicht mal ein Zupfer. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, immerhin gab's reichlich Sonne.

Gruß und Petri Heil! 

Henry


----------



## Skott

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Wo gab es denn heute Sonne??;+#d


----------



## Ikan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auch eher einen dünnen Schlauch (Absteiger). Aber sicher keinen blitzeblanken Fisch. Ist keine Kritik er hat ihn ja auch released nur soll nicht jeder Einsteiger denken so sieht ein guter blanker Fisch aus.





Ich habe das blitzeblank ausschließlich auf die Zeichnung des Fisches bezogen. Fast gar keine Punkte, nichtmal auf den Kiemendeckeln. Klar war sie ein Absteiger - aber wunderschön! 

Wen es interessiert: Der Fisch hat nachweislich im Herbst in der Farver Au abgelaicht, wurde bei Weissenhaus im Dez. mit 55 cm/1,5 kg markiert und hat seitdem mehr als 70 km bis nach Boltenhagen zum Fangort zurück gelegt. Wer weiß wo die Süsse noch hinschwimmt und wer sie evtll nochmal fängt? Auf jedenfall hat sie die Chance weiter "Daten" zu sammeln. Das find ich wichtig und richtig!


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*



Ikan schrieb:


> Ich habe das blitzeblank ausschließlich auf die Zeichnung des Fisches bezogen. Fast gar keine Punkte, nichtmal auf den Kiemendeckeln. Klar war sie ein Absteiger - aber wunderschön!
> 
> Wen es interessiert: Der Fisch hat nachweislich im Herbst in der Farver Au abgelaicht, wurde bei Weissenhaus im Dez. mit 55 cm/1,5 kg markiert und hat seitdem mehr als 70 km bis nach Boltenhagen zum Fangort zurück gelegt. Wer weiß wo die Süsse noch hinschwimmt und wer sie evtll nochmal fängt? Auf jedenfall hat sie die Chance weiter "Daten" zu sammeln. Das find ich wichtig und richtig!



:m|good:|good:


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*



henry73 schrieb:


> Heute bei den windigen Bedingungen einen der wenigen ruhigeren Bereiche aufgesucht. Der Angel-Nachbar hatte in recht kurzer Zeit 3 kleinere Grönis um die 40, die gleich wieder zurück gingen sowie 2 Fehlbisse. Ich stand 25m weiter und hatte nicht mal ein Zupfer. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, immerhin gab's reichlich Sonne.
> 
> Gruß und Petri Heil!
> 
> Henry



Na Henry dann haben wir beide wohl noch einen kurzen Schnack gehalten?!

Wie ich schon vermutete - in der blauen Stunde ein Ring, eine kleine Welle, überworfen, drei Kurbel-Umdrehungen- ruff und sitzt. 

Mir war sie aber zu schlank und deshalb schwimmt sie wieder...

Leider der einzige Kontakt heute.


----------



## henry73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Ja, dann hatten wir das Vergnügen. Schön das es noch geklappt mit der Mefo, Petri Heil! Da ging die Rechnung mit der blauen Stunde ja doch noch auf.

VG Henry


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

mensch henry, was bitteschön ist denn die blaue stunde 

ich kenne nur die goldene, und danach einen zur brust nehmen (blaue stunde)  ;-) 
wir waren heute unter anderem in dem bereich unterwegs, nullnix, keine fisch weitundbreit. wäre ich blos gestern gefahren


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

....golden... blau....whatever.

Dieses besondere Licht und diese besondere Stimmung ist ohnehin 

nur schwer zu beschreiben und in Worte zu fassen...aber ihr wisst 

ja was ich meine...

Dieses Jahr ist sie bei mir jedenfalls "magisch" und ich erlebte  

diese Stunde fast nie ohne Biss...


----------



## henry73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> mensch henry, was bitteschön ist denn die blaue stunde
> 
> ich kenne nur die goldene, und danach einen zur brust nehmen (blaue stunde)  ;-)
> wir waren heute unter anderem in dem bereich unterwegs, nullnix, keine fisch weitundbreit. wäre ich blos gestern gefahren



nee nee nee... ich umschreib das mal ganz harmlos mit "Dämmerungsstunde" > nicht was du wieder denkst :q

Ich hatte mich nach der Sichtung von Wind & Wetter und diverser Strand-Webcams für gestern entschlossen. Überall sonst nur richtig dolle Brandung und braun aufgewühltes Wasser. Und heute nur Regen; auch nicht der Bringer. Die Entscheidung war auch nicht verkehrt, die  Platzwahl auch > Fisch war da > nur halt nicht bei mir.

Das ist eben Mefo-Angeln... evtl. hätte ich noch 1-2 Stunden dran hängen sollen. Aber ich mag den Erfolg auch nicht erzwingen, dann wird mir die Sache zu verkrampft und der Spaß geht verloren.

Gruß Henry


----------



## wowa777

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Guten Morgen,
Ich werde jetzt am Wochenende das erste mal zur Ostsee auf Mefo gehen! Ich würde gerne wissen, welche Schnur ich da am besten für nehme. Hab jetzt ne daiwa j-braid in 0,10... mit ner Tragkraft von ca 7kg. Auf ner daiwa freams 3000.... die müsste doch gut ausreichend sein. Oder hat da jemand Einwände ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## banzinator

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Reicht habe auf der 3000 Freams 0.13er aber 0.10er sollte reichen.


----------



## basstid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass der Zielfisch ja ein 70er Überspringer ist. Würde man solche Fische mit 10er Schnur befischen?
Ich nicht mehr. Weil - hat zu 100% nicht so gut geklappt. Trauer noch heute. Ich nehme jetzt 13er und gut ist.


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

ich habe schon mit einer 0,10 nanofil ne 70er verhaftet. das geht wen man vor jedem angeln die ersten 2-3 m schnur entfernt. denn da ist sie am meisten verschlissen. ist natürlich nicht gerade kosten günstig. deshalb bin ich auch um gestiegen.mfg


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Leute eure Schnurprobleme möchte ich haben.... eine Stren Sonic Braid (10 lbs) hat bei mir so einfach mal 3 Jahre durchgehalten. Dabei sind etliche fette Hänger und Fische 60+ problemlos an der Schnur vorbei gegangen.


----------



## wowa777

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Was sind denn die "besten" köderarten vom Ufer aus ? Mefo Blinker ganz klar... wie ist es mit wobbler oder gummifisch...? Eventuell normale Spinner oder Blinker ? Kann mir da einer was zu sagen ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

...unter ner 0,12 er würde ich das auch nicht machen, aber Ansichtssache.

Kauf dir 2-3 snaps 20-25 gr, Kupfer/Grün und zieh los und werfe, werfe, werfe 

...


----------



## wowa777

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Gut dann werd ich mir ne 14er aufspulen. Sollte kein Problem sein. Also gummifische und Spinner etc. brauch ich nicht mit einpacken... dann fahr ich Donnerstag mal zum tackleshop und guck ob der was schönes da hat 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cocu

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Meine Favoriten sind auch Gladsax Snaps und Hansen Stripper.

Je nach Bedingungen kann es sich auch lohnen nen Sbirolino und Fliegen dabei zu haben. ;-)


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Bin auch nur mit ner 0,12 unterwegs 
9,  etwas  an Tragkraft.


----------



## kneew

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Moin zusammen, ich fische hauptsächlich mit 0,10mm seit über drei jahren und habe bis jetzt jeden fisch insoweit aus der ostsee gezerrt. fisch über 60+ dazu nur mit einer 2500er mit max 250-260m auf spule passt alles. köder farben je nach jahreszeit und was der fisch so im magen hat, bzgl was an kl tieren momentan so unterwegs flurcht. interessant für mich wäre auch noch etwas dünnere schnüre wie bsp; 0,08mm aber das wird sich erst noch zeigen.. grüße


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

...von den reinen Tragkräften her ja alles kein Problem.

Bedenke aber den möglichen Kontakt mit Steinen, Muscheln, 

Muschelbänken etc, also genau den Strukturen, den die Süßen

lieben.

Ich meine ist es fairer etwas dicker zu fischen um den Fisch nicht 

durch einen Abriss zu verangeln...


----------



## tomxxxtom

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017 ???


----------



## moborie

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

allem Anschein nach läuft im Moment nicht viel - ODER ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ulli_1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Und was ist mit Fisch?:q


----------



## mefofux

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*



Ulli_1 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Fisch?:q




Gestern nachmittag in der L.-Bucht einen Grönländer verhaftet, wie immer mit Spiderwire 0,08 mm und Fluovorfach 0,30 mm (Wg. ruppigem Untergrund)! No problem! |supergri Auch größere Fische schafft diese Montage!

LG Mefofux


----------



## eagle-ray

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

5 Tage Fehmarn 1x Silber. Auf der Insel geht zur Zeit nichts.


----------



## Colli_HB

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Heute 2 Spots in Ostholstein befischt.
Je einen Grönländer. 

In Weißenhaus ist der Parkplatz nicht erreichbar. Die Zufahrt ist gesperrt. Weiß einer wie lange?


----------



## adlerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

heute in ECK
mittag:  1 x 48 cm Silber auf Wobbler
abend:  1 x < 40 cm auf Blinker, schwimmt wieder


----------



## tomxxxtom

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Heute Schwedeneck.

51 cm.


----------



## pagode

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Petri zu deinem Fisch , Tom !

Grüße


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Petri!


----------



## Sepp Meier

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

War heute auch das erste Mal dieses los, Südseite Eckernförder Bucht. Ging heute Mittag direkt gut los, beim fünften Wurf die erste kleine Forelle. Dann etwas später eine schöne von Ende 40, siehe Foto. War gut in Schuss der Fisch und hat einen schönen Drill geliefert :l. 

Nach einer Stärkung haben wir dann weiter attackiert. Von einem Boot etwas weiter draußen wurde richtig gut gefangen. Wir sind also auch da in die Richtung und ich hatte einen weiteren Anfasser. Einige Zeit später, der Sbiro ist schon fast an der Rutenspitze, knallt es drauf wie ich es beim Mefo-Angeln noch nie erlebt habe. Der Fisch nimmt sofort ein paar Meter Schnur. Ich weiß noch gar nicht richtig wie mir geschieht... Und dann springt sie mit Schmackes aus dem Wasser, so einen Fisch hatte ich vorher live noch nicht gesehen. Würde vielleicht mal 70 cm schätzen. Aber dann... erschlafft die Schnur :c. Ich hätte in meine Rute beissen können. Das dauert doch jetzt wieder Jahre so einen Fisch an den Haken zu kriegen und wird mich noch einige Zeit verfolgen... Anschließend Kontrolle hat ergeben, dass der Haken der Kauffliege gebrochen ist, der war aber nicht vergammelt o.ä., verdammte Axt #q 

Ach ja, alle Fische gingen auf Polar Magnus am Sbirolino.


----------



## sn-angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Heute im Gebiet um Kühlungsborn vom Strand probiert. Wasser war sehr klar und minimale Brise aus Nord. Morgens um 7:30 eine 45er auf Polar Magnus. War ein sehr schlanker Fisch, schwimmt deshalb weiter. 
Stunde später ein Nachläufer von ca. 50 cm, sonst weiter kein Kontakt, obwohl wir zu zweit heute richtig Strecke gemacht haben. Dann kam die dicke Nebelwand aus Richtung Rerik zurück. Zum Schluß biß noch ein Sandaal von 20cm, auch auf Polar Magnus :m


----------



## Colli_HB

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder für 4 Stunden am Wasser.
Innerhalb von 10 Minuten hatte ich eine 52er und eine 46er sowie einen Fehlbiss. Danach gabs nix weiter.
Die Fische kamen auf das Ferkelchen am Sbiro.


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Schweinchen Rosa Pattegrisen?


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Gestern von 12 bis 16 Uhr in Flügge bei an sich besten Bedingungen. Kein einziger Anfasser. Gefischt haben wir mit Snaps, Spökets und teilweise mit Springerfliege. Teilweise bis zu 9 Angler gesichtet, soweit wir es mitbekommen haben, hatte keiner Erfolg.


----------



## Colli_HB

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Kot? Ne ist schon eine Fliege |uhoh:
Ist die rosa Pattegrisen#6

Gebissen haben die Fische ca. um 10 Uhr.


----------



## Rheinangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Mahlzeit,

auch ich durfte vom Donnerstag Nachmittag bis Sonntag Mittag mal wieder den Mefos an der Ostsee nachstellen.

Zusammen mit nem Freund sind wir auf insgesamt 25 Fische gekommen, größtenteils allerdings wohl noch untermaßig. Größter Fisch war 48cm.

Gefangen zu 90% auf Sbiro mit Polar Magnus mit pinkem Kragen. Darüber hinaus noch viele Anfasser und Aussteiger + dicke Nachläufer. Die größten Mefos wurden - wie immer - nicht gefangen, sondern nur gesehen / gespürt.... #c

Wir waren übrigens am kleinen Belt bei Fünen unterwegs.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Heute auf Rügen von 11:00 bis 14:00 Uhr 1x 50cm und einen Austeiger auf Snaps pink/weiß.
Langsam wird es.
Gruß Sven


----------



## anisha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

heute 11-13.00uhr 
wenige wellen sonne ohne ende
ich bin grad am wasser angekommen und hab meine ersten fünf fächermessigen würfe gemacht als ich bewegung an der wasseroberfläche sah. buckelnde mefo`s die kreutz und quer schwammen.die bearbeiten wohl gerade einen schwarm sandaale. ich schnell meinen schwersten snaps an die rute und das ganze geschehen weit überworfen. auf der höhe angekommen wurde der snaps auch gleich attakiert einmal zweimal ******** dachte ich jetzt bist du drüber weg .schnell noch einen spinnstop dachte ich und rumms ein ein hefftiker schag in der rute .die saß. es gab ein schönen drill und wer so schön gekämft hatte durfte danach auch nach kurzer zeit wieder schwimmen gehen.aber eher wohl weil sie nur knapp über 40 cm hatte . als ich wieder bereit war den schwarm nochmal anzuwerfen war er leider schon aus meiner reichweite. eine stunde später konnte ich noch eine landen .auch sie war nicht größer aber an ihrem prall gefüllten bauch konnte ich erkennen das sie gerade von einem festmal kam .  es ist immer ein erlebnis mefos auf sicht zu fangen .
ein gelungener angeltag!


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Toller Bericht. Danke.


----------



## Colli_HB

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Danke für den Bericht, das Vergnügen hatte ich leider noch nie. Ich sehe wenn nur mal einen Ring auf der Oberfläche.....


----------



## anisha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

doch ,ich hatte das schon ein paar mal  gehabt .und dabei hatte ich auch meine erste und einzige doublette gehabt. heist also auch auf springerfliege


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Heute nach der Arbeit mal ein Stündchen im Wasser gewesen.....
4 kleine mit ca. 40 cm.... und dann drehte der Wind -  Ende im Gelände...
Gut war es doch...


----------



## Wild Experience

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Ist jemand am 08.04. auf Fehmarn unterwegs???
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust sich zu treffen und auszutauschen und möglicherweise auch ein paar Mefos zu fangen! #:
Gerne auch mit Fuselpeitsche, hab grad nach vielen Jahren Spinfischen damit begonnen...

Fehmarn ist zwar mein Hauptrevier, ist aber kein muß...


----------



## Thor2012

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Heute auf Fehmarn in Wallnau unterwegs gewesen.
Uhrzeit 07:00-10:30 Uhr
Wind: schräg auflandiger Wind (1-2 Bft.) aus Süd-bis westlicher Richtung
Wetter: sonnig mit diesiger Sicht auf See
Wasser: Glasklar um 8°C und kleiner Welle

Leider trotz eigentlich  perfekter Bedingungen keinen Anfasser. Auch die vielen  anderen anwesenden Angelkollegen haben meines Wissens kein Glück gehabt...schade.


----------



## henry73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Heute morgen zu dritt zeitig los. Ganz früh in der Dämmerung gabs 2 Dorsche bei meinen Kollegen. Ich bekam lange keinen Kontakt... bis mir 72cm Silber fast die Rute aus der Hand haute.

Gruß und Petri Heil! 

Henry


----------



## pagode

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Petri allen erfolgreichen, und den erfolglosen....

Beste Grüße


----------



## dipsydiver

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

super Fisch und cooles Foto
Petri#h


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Toller Fisch! Petri!


----------



## Onkel Frank

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*



henry73 schrieb:


> Heute morgen zu dritt zeitig los. Ganz früh in der Dämmerung gabs 2 Dorsche bei meinen Kollegen. Ich bekam lange keinen Kontakt... bis mir 72cm Silber fast die Rute aus der Hand haute.
> 
> Gruß und Petri Heil!
> 
> Henry



Fettes Petri dem Fänger . Alles richtig gemacht :m:m


----------



## henry73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Hallo zusammen,

da hier offensichtlich ein einziger Fisch ausreicht um zumindest 1 Boardie nachhaltig das Wochenende zu vermiesen; noch ein letztes Statement von meiner Seite dazu… dann ist das Thema für mich erledigt.

  Es ist halt nur ein olles Handyfoto aus der Dämmerung. Ohne Blitz. Und ja, der Fisch ist schlecht getroffen, sieht wesentlich schlanker aus als er eigentlich war. Und nein, er hatte auch nicht das Format ein Karpfens aus der Zucht. Halt irgendwo dazwischen. Ich schleppe eben keine teure Spiegelreflexkamera mit zum Strand und mache aufwendige, mehr oder weniger gestellte Foto-Shootings. 1 Mal kurz draufgehalten und fertig. Und ja, man konnte ihn auch ohne Sonnenbrille ansehen und wurde nicht gleich komplett geblendet > den Reinheitsgrad einer kanadischen Maple Leaf hatte er nicht.

Da hat man schnell hunderte KM auf dem Tacho, wirft den Blinker endlos zum Horizont bis das Kreuz anfängt zu quietschen, legt diverse aufwändige, aber erfolglose Touren hin... dann hat man nach Wochen wieder mal Erfolg und wird hier im Board gleich in die Situation gebracht wird sich zu rechtfertigen. Ich finde es nur hochgradig unschön; aber ich denke selbst mit dem Foto einer Bilderbuch-Forelle wird es hier in den Untiefen des Boards irgendwo jemand geben der ein Problem damit hat. Man kann es eben nie ALLEN recht machen, daher versuche ich mich auch nicht weiter daran. Macht sowieso keinen Sinn, ist nur vertane Zeit die ich besser am Wasser verbringen könnte.

Wie dem auch sei… ich werde hier zukünftig mit (Fang)- Postings niemand mehr auf die Nerven gehen oder auf den Schlips treten und grundsätzlich jegliche Fotos weglassen. Ich für meinen Teil bin mit mir im Reinen und hoffe nun für alle Beteiligten im Allgemeinen > und Observer im Speziellen > das sich jeder wieder einkriegt und wünsche noch einen schönen Rest-Sonntag.

  Gruß und Petri Heil!

  Henry


----------



## LexParker2703

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Danke für denn Thread coole Fotos


----------



## Angler9999

Petri Henry73,

Petri auch an die anderen Fänger.

Text geändert.


----------



## Wild Experience

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*



henry73 schrieb:


> Heute morgen zu dritt zeitig los. Ganz früh in der Dämmerung gabs 2 Dorsche bei meinen Kollegen. Ich bekam lange keinen Kontakt... bis mir 72cm Silber fast die Rute aus der Hand haute.
> 
> Gruß und Petri Heil!
> 
> Henry



Probleme habt ihr...TzTzTz... 

@ henry73... Petri zur Mefo, ich gönn sie dir von Herzen!!!


----------



## lax0341

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Es geht mir nicht darum, jemandem vorzuschreiben, was er mit seinen gefangenen Fischen anfangen soll. Vielmehr gibt es in Deutschland nunmal eine eindeutige Gesetzeslage und Rechtssprechung. Wenn wir Angler öffentlich in Foren quasi dazu aufrufen, dagegen zu verstoßen, dann liefern wir nur Argumente an unsere Gegner. Unsere Passion hat in den vergangenen Jahren schon genug Einschränkungen erfahren. Deshalb sollten wir darauf achten, nicht noch weiter in die Defensive zu geraten. Nichts gegen C&R, aber das kann jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen und muss es nicht öffentlich diskutieren. Petri !


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

April, April |closed:
Mach mal einer einen neuen Tröt auf.

War am Freitag auch endlich mal wieder mit der Fliege los. Eine maßige (ob noch gefärbt konnte ich nicht sehen) verloren, in der Dämmerung 2 kleine Dorsche (um die 20) released. Waren ja zum Glück untermaßig, so daß es keine Diskussion bezüglich C+R gibt. |supergri

Und diese jährliche Diskussion wegen gefärbter oder silberner Fische geht mir ehrlich auf den Geist. |bla: Es gibt ein Fischereirecht in MV und daran ist sich zu halten. ;+ Ich habe meine Einstellung und ziehe die durch, und jeder der mich kennt weiß, daß ich dazu stehe auch ohne Fisch nach Hause zu gehen. Wenn andere das anders sehen, verstoßen sie zumindest nicht gegen Gesetze! #c

Noch ein Nachtrag:
Wer legt in SH eigtl. fest, ob ein Fisch noch angefärbt (also zurückgesetz werden muß oder nicht) ist oder nicht? Der Angler? Der Fischereiaufseher? Die Polizei? Oder die Neider?
Wird das im Original gemacht oder an Hand eines Fotos? Das wird rechtlich richtig schwierig.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

So, scheinbar begreifen es manche Helden immer noch nicht.

Es gibt bei uns kein Fangbildflaming.

Nur an Hand von Bildern sind schon  Fische falsch beurteilt worden.

Meerforellen sind keine heiligen Kühe.

Für nicht geschonte Fische (ausserhalb Schonzeit und über Maß) besteht in Schleswig Holstein rechtlich eine Entnahmeverpflichtung laut Ministerium.

Es bleibt dem Angler selber überlassen, einen Fisch mitzunehmen oder es zu lassen.

Und wer meint hier weiter rumflamen und haten zu können, hat sich schlicht getäuscht.

Es wird aber hier - auch wenn diese ANSAGE, keine Bitte!! diskutiert wird - direkt ne Woche Sperre geben, danach 2 Wochen etc.. 

Ich entschuldige mich bei henry73 dafür, dass wir nicht früher aufmerksam auf die Geschichte wurden und nicht früher eingegriffen haben.

Die übelsten Postings habe ich gelöscht.

Ich bitte beim nächsten Mal, wenn das Fangbildflaming wieder losgeht hier,  die Leser uns das zu melden.

Danke


----------



## Sassone

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Seit Samstag bin ich zurück von einer Woche Mefo fischen auf Langeland... an sechs Tagen konnte ich jeweils zwischen 2 und 4 Stunden angeln, insgesamt fing ich 6 Mefos zwischen 40 und 60cm... ein Fisch hat einen Ausflug in die Räuchertonne gewonnen, die anderen wurden released...
Die Fischen kamen ausschließlich auf Blinker und die Bisse waren so aggressiv, wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe... Top Köder waren Glasax Snaps, Hansen Flash und Moresilda in 22g...
Als Highlight konnte ich noch den Drill einer ü80er beiwohnen... ein Däne fing diese auf Sbrio und Fliege,,


----------



## Skott

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

PETRI, das ist doch mal ein Ergebnis, mit dem man durchaus zufrieden sein kann!#6


----------



## Sageone

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

19.03 im kieler Raum bei Schnee Hagel und regen auf einen more silda 15 gr. 68 cm und 4080 gr
Meine 2 Meerforelle und gleich soeine.


----------



## Colli_HB

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Petri Sageone! Die hättest Du mal an der Sage haben sollen ;-)


----------



## Sageone

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> Petri Sageone! Die hättest Du mal an der Sage haben sollen ;-)



Hätte ich gerne aber 5 Bft auf der wurfhand war dann doch ein bisschen viel.


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Moin zusammen,
gestern Morgen Fehmarnsund: eine untermassige und die ersten ALLULATTEN!!!#q

Petri an alle


----------



## Ulli_1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

Du, gestern ist immer noch April:q

Schau mal ein Fred tiefer, da ist der richtige Monat für deinen Beitrag.#6


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2017*

#d  JAJA


----------

